# Shrimp Scampi



## flpaintmaster (Jan 15, 2011)

This quantity serves two people.  I have eliminated butter due to medical issues.  I use ramekins to serve the mixture in.  I cover the bottom of each ramekin with dry pasta to determine the amount to cook.  You can increase amount & freeze extras, but wait to add crumbs & cheese until the mixture has been re-heated to bubbly hot.

  Shells or ziti pasta
  1 lb shrimp or mix shrimp & scallops
  3-5 tblspn olive oil
  4-6 cloves garlic
  1-2 green onions thinly sliced
  ½ medium onion or 1-2 shallots 
  1/3 cup white wine
  ¼ cup Martini & Rossi Russo or sherry
  1 cup chicken broth(I use a homemade version frozen into ice cubes)
  1 tblspn oyster sauce
  1-2 tsp fish sauce
  pinch of crushed red pepper flakes(or if you can find it L’Arrabbiata mixture)
  2 tblspn lemon juice
  2 -3 tblspn combination of fresh minced basil, lemon basil, tarragon
  Panko or regular bread crumbs
  Parmeson cheese

  Heat olive oil in a deep pan or large skillet and sauté onions, green onions & garlic.

  Add all liquids, seafood & herbs, cook pasta in salted water in separate pot .

  Put cooked pasta into ramekins, put seafood on top, pour liquid over the seafood, top with bread crumbs & parmeson cheese.  Place ramekins in oven set on broil until topping gets browned to your satisfaction.

  Option:
  Substitute butter for olive oil; add dried basil, oregano or parsley; to liquid add 1 tblspn  mustard, 1 tblspn Worchester sauce, bitters to taste.   Serve with crusty bread for dipping into sauce.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe!!
I have gotta try this one soon!!!


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like it has an oriental flair.


----------

